# Best Knot for Heavy Mono



## BSmee10 (Jun 24, 2005)

What is the best knot for attaching heavy mono (130 lb+) to a swivel?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

The double-barrel crimp knot.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

crimp like that guy did ^ also i like to take wire cutters and pinch the crimp perpendicular to the line so it cant slip but not so much that it cuts through


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Figure 8 knot, grouper knot, scafford knot, 3 turn uni, palomar, clinch. All these knots will work, make sure to use plenty of spit for lube, and use pliers to pull on the tag end to tighten up. :beer:


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

For heavy mono I agree with crimps. Use the right size crimps and have a good crimpimg tool. For the tag end, before you pull it down; hold away from main line and use a lighter to create a ball of mono. Will not pull through if crimped too lightly. best - glenn


----------



## Paul8 (Dec 7, 2011)

Palomar works but the double barrel crimp is the best for me. That reply saying to put a ball of mono on the end is a great idea. Thanks, gshivar.

Paul


----------



## twitch (Jan 29, 2008)

I'd go with the crimp..


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

130?? Yeap crimps work.. For me... A three wrap nailknot...


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

3 turn clinch...or crimp..jmo


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> 130?? Yeap crimps work.. For me... A three wrap nailknot...


Me too.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Crimps. Any thing over 100(unless your really confident with your knot tying abilities) you want crimps but squash the end or melt it with a lighter so if the crimp slips the line wont get pulled out.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Crmp it.
In a hurry during a bite. Polomar. Curious. Why the 130?


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

3 turn uni


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

I found out years ago that 80# Floro, will hold up way better then 130 mono, sure its more expensive, but I was just using a 3 foot piece as the end part of my cannonball rig snelled direct to hook...

JAM


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

*Reply*

Hangman's Noose knot. I don't remember WHY I tried that knot, years ago when charter fishing, but I don't recall ever having it break at that knot. Sorry, I don't remember the angling name for the knot. 
Also, try using 130lb test in something like Jin-Kai line,which is more flexible and easier to tie than 130 Ande. I have a bunch of 200 Ande that I use for rigs, and can tie that knot in it, but it takes practice and pliers. 

BA

You might also try the website for (I think) "Australian Braid" which has a BUNCH of heavy duty knots demonstrated.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Crimp it


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

BLACK ADDER said:


> Hangman's Noose knot. I don't remember WHY I tried that knot, years ago when charter fishing, but I don't recall ever having it break at that knot. Sorry, I don't remember the angling name for the knot.
> Also, try using 130lb test in something like Jin-Kai line,which is more flexible and easier to tie than 130 Ande. I have a bunch of 200 Ande that I use for rigs, and can tie that knot in it, but it takes practice and pliers.
> 
> BA
> ...


 Pretty sure it is a nailknot that you're talking...


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Uni is very easy and forms nicely in heavy mono. I have uset it many times to tie 400lb mono to the arbor of teaser reels. There is another knot a commercial fisherman showed me for tying very heavy. I am not sure if it has a name but I have used in 800lb mono just to see if it would work and it does tie nicely. Only problem is you need to apply a lot of pressure to cinch it up.

John


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

*Crawford figure 8*

Try a Crawford figure 8. it's a fast to tie, strong knot. It needs to be cinched until it folds over itself, then it is a very strong knot in heavier mono.

Blaine


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

3 turn uni and you don't have to worry about fergettin/breaking/losing hardware.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

Yep. Get a dbl crimp. Better with mono.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

IMO another advantage of the uni over a crimp is that depending on your skill at crimping, you can actually weaken the line. A well-lubed uni eliminates that possibility.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Excalibur said:


> IMO another advantage of the uni over a crimp is that depending on your skill at crimping, you can actually weaken the line. A well-lubed uni eliminates that possibility.


 Or a three wrap nail.... It just cinches better for me than a uni,and the end goes inside the knot not over it.. jmho...


----------

